# New Potential State Record Brown Trout



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

Capt. Gribble caught this brown 7-14-12 out of Geneva using a Tru-Trip 50 and Contender Spoon. Nice Fish Johnny


----------



## emptyhooks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job, had to be a great fight. What was its weight?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I am so freakin jealous. Nice fish!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beast !!!! Awesome catch.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

WOW!!!! What a hog congratulations. I'm looking forward to seeing the measurements


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a slob! Congrats. Can't wait to see the vital statistics on this bad boy.


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

TOAD!!!

Greg


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!!!! Thats a hawg!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

HUGE!!!


Composed and sent from a tiny cell phone keyboard


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing!! What a fish!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW.....never know what munsters are lurkin!

Bet that was a great fight. Congrats.


----------



## Hawkeye Mike (Sep 6, 2007)

GLoomis, come on.....can't wait to hear how big !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

it was 14.675 lbs and i think it was confirmed the new state record


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Wow,what a big fish! congrats.


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Hold on -- as the chair of the Ohio Record Fish Committee (Outdoor Writers of Ohio, Inc.) I can confirm that this fish certainly has NOT been confirmed as a state record. Ohio record fish are determined on the basis of weight, and the current record brown trout is 14.65 lb. To become a new record this fish (among other things) must be weighed on a certified scale, weight slip submitted with the application, and the weighing witnessed by two persons. It also must be confirmed to species by a Division of Wildlife biologist, although viewing the photo I don't question the identification.

For those interested, attached is a nearly current list of Ohio record fish (the longear sunfish record has been broken) and an official application form. If this trout is larger than the current record, I eagerly anticipate the application.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

I didnt see this post just got home and posted the same. Nice fish, record or not.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome Catch. Congrats John


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow thats an awesome fish! thats the second year in a row at least one brown was caught out of geneva


----------



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's my question. Since it was caught on a charter boat does the customer get his name in the books or johnny if it is a new record?


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Incredible...congrats!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Thats a nice fish, dont care what record if it is. Feels great to catch a big fish. Good job man.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

walleyekiller said:


> Here's my question. Since it was caught on a charter boat does the customer get his name in the books or johnny if it is a new record?


It doesn't matter the boat, it's the person who reeled the fish in. No one else is able to handle the rod either.


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

he did no reel it in. so I hope it does not go in his name his head is big enough now. the vitals are 27.5 inches 14.675 pound on a scale at trumbull locker.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

noluck said:


> he did no reel it in. so I hope it does not go in his name his head is big enough now. the vitals are 27.5 inches 14.675 pound on a scale at trumbull locker.


you're right, he didn't reel it in, but the rest of your post is not necessary. John works hard for what he has and is a great stick! hes always been helpful! dont hate!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Should be the customer, who ever reeled it in the pic, not him then. I understand promoting a business based on putting people on record fish, just too bad it has to be him in the pic. Congrats to the mystery person that caught the fish, it's a monster.


----------



## greg (May 16, 2004)

I agree. should be whoever reeled it in. If I take a friend fishing and they catch a big one, then it is theirs, not mine. and they aren't even paying to go fishing. If the person is paying to go fishing it should definetly be theirs

greg


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

On DB's facebook page, the first pic that comes up is with Robert Campbell (customer) holding HIS fish - and the text says this. So relax everyone, John did give credit to his customer, the pic that was posted here was just the one of John holding the fish. Who would not want their pic taken with the record - esp if it came from your boat and your business is catching fish...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/DB-Sport-Fishing-Charters/103738979693246


----------



## Bogeyjoker (Sep 5, 2009)

I caught one last Thursday in PA waters that was an inch shorter, but REALLY fat.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. Sander, how does catching a record aboard a charter work? The crew probably set the rod and perhaps handed it to the customer to reel in. Just wondering how that's viewed here in the State? I believe I've seen at least one State Record White Bass and White Perch come aboard this year, but just tossed them back. Curious in case a future customer wants to seek record status on one of those or any other species should it happen.

I believe the IGFA is far more strict on who touches a rod on a record fish, among other things. Having multiple touches here doesn't seem like it's an issue for a state level record. If a State Record end up being a possible IGFA record, then of course it would have to comply at every level a record was sought I'm sure.


----------



## jhetricky7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## sander (Oct 30, 2008)

Scalper,

We would go with the same view that law enforcement holds - whoever reeled in the fish caught it.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

wtg DB CREW!nice fish


----------



## HOT ROD (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Brown's are present in Lake Erie. Congrat's Captain!!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gloomis said:


> Capt. Gribble caught this brown 7-14-12 out of Geneva using a Tru-Trip 50 and Contender Spoon. Nice Fish Johnny


If I read the story right, it should say a customer on Capt. Gribble's boat caught the fish.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

at the end of the day I usually just grab 2 of the biggest fish that's in the cooler to have my picture taken. I don't have a clue most times who actually caught those 2 fish, LOL. I don't see anything wrong with the captain having his picture taken with a big fish that was caught on his boat. but just for the record the guy that caught it should get the credit. pun intended.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats to Robert Campbell for getting the new offical Ohio Brown Trout record caught with Capt. Gribble's charter.
http://ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubh...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx


----------



## V & N (Jul 3, 2013)

Fished with John several times in the past. Couldnt have happened to a nicer guy.....Way to go Team DB for finding the fish and Robert Campbell for reeling in the monster! Congrats!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

the person reeling in the fish as well as the person netting the fish get joint ownership of the record. if you want sole ownership of the record,you have to net your record.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

nightranger said:


> the person reeling in the fish as well as the person netting the fish get joint ownership of the record. if you want sole ownership of the record,you have to net your record.


I don't believe that to be true, do you have documentation to back that up? otherwise two names would exists in the records books for sportfish you always see one. Its the human who reeled it in who gets the credit. 

Seeing that Brown trout are rare catches in Erie and they weren't being targeted this catch was pure luck, by brown trout standards it wasn't even a 'monster' fish (unlike the 20+ steelie caught a couple years ago) , a great catch by Ohio Erie standards but as far as great lakes go it was only a 'good one' nice fish and a nice Erie record for sure. One thing is for sure it made for some great promo material for Contender spoons and DB, nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

nightranger said:


> the person reeling in the fish as well as the person netting the fish get joint ownership of the record. if you want sole ownership of the record,you have to net your record.


Where have you ever seen joint ownership of a fish record? How would someone do that with a sailfish, marlin or tuna?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

That is a dream catch. Congrats!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A year old thread. Really?


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I netted the 21.5 lb record steelhead. It is Jason Brooks's record. Rightfully so. I was part of it though n thats flippin cool


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


> A year old thread. Really?


Really.....


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I have caught a fair amount of browns out of the grand. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redhawksportsman (Sep 21, 2013)

Man i'd love to get my hands on one of them


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

KaGee said:


> A year old thread. Really?


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolute slob!! Great catch especially out of Erie!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

This fish is old news now, thread tittle should read;

"Last years state record brown trout"

Even by last years standards, its still a great catch...


----------

